# St. Regis Paper co.



## Seminolefish (Apr 5, 2007)

Some friends and I are looking into leasing land from St. Regis timber company. Specifically in Jenkins county...

Anyone on here have experience with St. Regis...how do they do business?

Also, what about Jenkins county...How is the hunting around the Ogeechee, and how are the hog populations?

Appreciate any information!


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 5, 2007)

we lease from St. Regis--payment by June 1. I think you must be high bidder. they are furnishing ins. this year.  got no problem with them-just have to obey their rules as stated in the lease. other than a price increase every year --also you have to keep in mind you are secondary to land management practices which are on a schedule. they haven't impacted our hunting seasons too much.  however we have over 3000a. and not all is from them so we can move away from any work ocurring during hunting seasons. 

as to the other part of the question--have never hunted Jenkins so no help there except to say it prolly is good to very good. prolly has hogs if along the river. IMO hogs usually mean less for the deer. depends on you but I prefer a lease with no hogs. have hunted where hogs are abundant and the deer hunting suffers IMHO.


----------



## Seminolefish (Apr 5, 2007)

meriwether john said:


> we lease from St. Regis--payment by June 1. I think you must be high bidder. they are furnishing ins. this year.  got no problem with them-just have to obey their rules as stated in the lease. other than a price increase every year --also you have to keep in mind you are secondary to land management practices which are on a schedule. they haven't impacted our hunting seasons too much.  however we have over 3000a. and not all is from them so we can move away from any work ocurring during hunting seasons.
> 
> as to the other part of the question--have never hunted Jenkins so no help there except to say it prolly is good to very good. prolly has hogs if along the river. IMO hogs usually mean less for the deer. depends on you but I prefer a lease with no hogs. have hunted where hogs are abundant and the deer hunting suffers IMHO.




Thanks for your information...the particular piece of property we are looking into, "has no scheduled cuttings" according to St Regis...however, as you said timber is #1 priority and this can likely change with the drop of a dime.

We are just looking for a piece of property to harvest some legal GA deer. None of my crew are trophy hunters, and none of us are "if its brown its down". We just are hoping for a safe hunting environment to harvest a couple deer and call a place our own. 

As far as the hogs, most of my crew loves em and wouldnt mind a bit if there were a few in the area. With that being said, I do understand TOO many hogs can be harmful to deer and turkey populations. Thanks again! Keep the information coming!!


----------



## LanceAH22 (Apr 8, 2007)

What area in Georgia does Stregis lease land?


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 25, 2007)

been leasing land from st regis fer 2 yrs . , since weyhauser  sold out , no probs. so far .


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 25, 2007)

St Regis does not have a lease bid program.. They have a set price and are great people to deal with. Who is it that you have been in contact with at St Regis??


----------



## kcausey (Apr 28, 2007)

If you tell them you want the property and all you need to do is look at it.....they'll give to someone right out from under you.....happened to me twice......i was in touch with someone for 4 months about leasing land......put my name in on two properties on a wednesday, got in touch with the forrestor, set up an appt to look at them on that saturday.....they leased it out from under me on friday, sight unseen.......tell me exactly how money hungry these folks are.   This happened to two other people dealing w/ St. Regis that i know of.

Frank.....appreciate your help and getting my foot in the door......but apprently i needed $3000 to put on property that i haven't seen yet.....i don't do business like that with anyone.  Brenda was very helpful until that point.....she told everyone what they wanted to hear then broke it off in three of us.  She told the other two folks the same exact thing she told me......."the property is yours, just take a look and make sure."  kinda thing.


----------



## Josh Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Did the same to us!


----------



## captainhook (Apr 28, 2007)

Unfortunately these days more than ever money talks. I understand folks looking out fot their interests but it's a shame they don't tell you there are others looking at it and whoever gets the money in first gets it. People should be told the way it is whether they like it or not. I hunt Jenkins and the hunting is excellent. Not all areas on the Ogeechee have hogs. We had 900 acres right on the river and never saw a hog. Some of the other areas I hunted on the Ogeechee were loaded with them. I wouldn't wish hogs on anyone. If you have them kill every one you see. Unfortunately you can never eliminate them completely.


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 28, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> St Regis does not have a lease bid program.. They have a set price and are great people to deal with. Who is it that you have been in contact with at St Regis??



I just know from personal experience we had to bid on properties last year. our 3 other traks from them we had been leasing for years were not on a bid basis. until last year they didn't require a bid. last year they did. we were successful on 2 tracks by less than .25 per acre.


----------

